# Oprah's 10%



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought into the Oprah really loving Kindle.  Didn't think she was making 10%.

www.bloggingstocks.com/2008/11/03/oprah-gushes-on-amazons-kindle-reader/?icid=100214839x1212423930x1200758945


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow...who knew?*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, she could love the product AND be a smart business woman....



Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Really... WOW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Considering where she started and where she is now, I think smart business woman is a given.

Ann


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, she could love the product AND be a smart business woman....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I appreciate the $50 discount, but I don't want to be contributing to Oprah's bank account.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The blog  writer has no idea what terms are contained in the contractual arrangement between HARPO and Amazon. My business sense tells me that HARPO was paid upfront for the product placement and that would supercede the regular Amazon referral deal. Of course, I don't know any better than the blog writer....but he's right on one thing: Oprah got paid for promoting the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

if the blog is accurate, (and as you say, they probably have no way of knowing what the arrangement is), the commission is only if someone clicks through Oprah.com to Amazon.  I went directly to Amazon and entered the code; according to the blog's theory, Oprah would get zilch from me.  (I love the word "zilch").

On the other hand, I'm not sure I care.  Someone made money off me when I bought Eleanor, does it matter who?  Jeff Bezos isn't doing badly either!  (And Oprah bought one of my aunt's brush paintings...she can't be all bad!)

Does any of this change the fact that we love our Kindles?  Let's talk books, features, downloads, accessories and all the friends we're making here in Kindleland!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I am very back and forth on the Oprah thing.  First, I think it's great that awareness has been spread and this will hopefully convince more publishers to turn to kindle format.  However, I can't stand that people are calling it 'Oprah's kindle' and even the thought of her making money off of it sort of retracts her endorsement.  Is she going to endorse products because she makes money off of them?  Then I go back to thinking, well, at least more people know about it now.  Sounds kind of schitzophrenic, huh?!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't much care about Oprah's production company contract with Amazon either. She's running a business and she should get paid for her work. The Kindle is a great product, Oprah is a popular entertainer and all is right with the world.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If Oprah is getting a percentage, I kinda doubt it would only be if you click through her site.  I would think however you got to Amazon, putting in the "oprahwinfrey" discount code would do it.  When I make purchases on Amazon, I like to click through a beagle rescue site.  (I don't remember if I did when I bought the Kindle.  I hope so.)  But then . . . if you click through a site and put in Oprah's discount code -- who get's what?


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

I visit many websites that are Amazon affiliates that shamelessly ask you to make your Amazon purchases through them. Is Oprah any worse than the small guy who does this? No. In fact, although I am no fan of hers, I was happy to get over that price hump and finally get one with her discount. BTW, I didn't direct to Amazon through her website. I went straight there and used the code.

So, she gets paid by:

1) A commission on every Kindle sold with her coupon code
2) Up front payment for the endorsement
3) Directing traffic to Amazon as an affiliate

So what. I got my Kindle I've been wanting. Jeff made a sale. Oprah probably got paid as well. Why aren't we all happy?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't care if she got 10% or not.  What I do care about is the fact she got the Kindle recognized and purchased by more people.  The more people we have with Kindles the more books, magazines, newpapers and blogs will be made available and the happier I will be.  I bought mine to read and anything that makes more content available is a good thing, including Oprah.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

When I started this discussion, I wasn't badmouthing Oprah.  I, too, am happy that she got the word of Kindle out there.  I, also believe that the more Kindles the more content.  I was just surprised to see she was getting a kickback.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Often people are surprised that show business is more business than show!


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, so if I got this right, Amazon spiffs referring sites on a pay per click basis.  If I put an Amazon link on my site for the Kindle, and people use my link to buy the kindle, I would get $35 every time someone did this.  Not a bad gig if you can get it.

thankfully, I have never been on Oprah.com.  unless they paid her based on promo codes, my purchase did not contribute to the bottom line of the uber-rich, uber-vain, uber-smart business woman Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how the affiliate links work, but I would be really surprised if it was as high as 10%.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll even take my 10% in TRADE for books. So all that gushing and she was getting paid. HEY, Oprah...get your Kindle; and use the *lookup* feature to look up the word: _PHONY_. You are a paid INOFOMERCIAL actress; not a sincere lover of the Kindle...If you really loved it, you would have done it for free like we all do.

I guess I was right when I said we cleaned up her mess...look at all the Q & A stuff we answered after HER show.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

All I care about is that people buy Kindles. Remember the Laser Disk? If you don't, then even more to the point. Much knew technology fails if it does not find an audience, no matter how great it might be. So to me, whatever it takes! Personally, I love Oprah. But love her or hate her, if she helps to make the Kindle a success then hallelujah for us all!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just sold my LaserDisc player, along with ~75 discs for $75.... *sigh*


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I traded my LaserDisc player for a Betamax!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha. Betamax, Laserdisk. I met some high school kids recently that didn't even know what a VHS was. I was shocked.

But yeah I'm glad Oprah promoted it. I was drooling over the Kindle for months but the coupon finally convinced me with the price cut. And I'm all for the Kindle being a success and having more books come out, even if it had to make some kind of deal with the devil or Oprah to do it. Fine by me!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

well of course Oprah got compensated for her Kindle commercial - that's how those things work.  Oprah does a promo, Amazon gets a bunch of sales and a bigger pull with publishers.  A very worthwhile investment if you ask me.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> All I care about is that people buy Kindles. Remember the Laser Disk? If you don't, then even more to the point. Much knew technology fails if it does not find an audience, no matter how great it might be. So to me, whatever it takes! Personally, I love Oprah. But love her or hate her, if she helps to make the Kindle a success then hallelujah for us all!


Couldn't have said it better myself Octochick....so I won't.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure how I feel...

If Oprah was indeed paid to promote the product, it feels like she's trying to pull a fast one. (No, there's no previous Oprah hate on my part. I actually like her.)

HOWEVER, if her endorsement sells tons of Kindles and allows it to become a truly mainstream product like the iPod, then we ALL win.


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I call total BS on that article.  To many inaccuracies.  She said on her show she has no invested interest in the Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't like or hate Oprah, but I have seen couple of interesting things on her show while watching with my mother. A lot of the older females in my family do watch the show, including my mother. Orpah has quite an influence over them too. The first time I used an ebook was six years ago and I have wanted one ever since. When the Kindle came out, I immediately presented the idea of buying one to my parents, but they didn't like it. (it didn't matter that it would be easier for me, considering I was leaving for college in another and couldn't take many books with me or that the bookstore was quite a bit away if you didn't have a car). The day after Orpah featured it on her show, my mother (who doesn't care for technology) brought up the kindle and offered to pay for half my kindle if I still wanted one, but then other family members ended up paying for my half of the kindle.  I jumped at the opprotunity. So I thank Orpah for featuring it on her show and having the discount. I am unsure about the article.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally don't always agree with Oprah and her views, but I have always been interested in an eReader and never really like using my pda as one. When I happened across Oprah gushing about the Kindle I was so excited. I googled it and started reading and researching... had no idea it even existed and decided that the discount was worth it to me. I ordered straight through my Amazon account. I believe someone stated in an earlier post elsewhere on this site that they, if required, would have typed "LEEHARVEYOSWALD" in to get $50 off and I agree. No matter what Oprah's motives, I got my Kindle for $50 less.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Happy; Shenanigans!!!


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

Even if we were to believe that there was a commission, so what!  That commission is probably what allowed many people the $50 discount.  That commission opened up the world of Kindle to many who had never heard of it before, myself included.  Do we really need this type of negativity?  Lets just embrace the benefits.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, I have Oprah on tape when I recorded the program and she actually said


> *I personally, let me just say this, I have no stake in the Kindle; I know it sounds like I do*


laughs, shakes her head no and shrugs looking left and right at the audience with shoulders up to her ears and eyebrows raised into forehead suprised look on face*



I just love it and I just want to share it with everybody, but Jeff, come on up, come on up.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> Even if we were to believe that there was a commission, so what! That commission is probably what allowed many people the $50 discount. That commission opened up the world of Kindle to many who had never heard of it before, myself included. Do we really need this type of negativity? Lets just embrace the benefits.


Thanks, Sunshine. I agree. Whether you love Oprah, hate her or don't have much of an opinion (that would be me), she made the product that we all know and love known to a lot more people. And that can only benefit all of us in the long run, right? We want the Kindle to succeed, we want Amazon to continue to promote/support/develop it, and we want publishers to continue to produce books for it. If she made some money through her endorsement of the product, what's wrong with that? She's a very successful businesswoman. That's what she does. I don't think her gushing about the Kindle was insincere. I think she does use it and does like it. My 2 cents.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read two different stories on the Oprah and money issue. This is a blog written by the CEO of a PR firm:
*
Oprah: Heartfelt Storyteller or Paid Shill?*
October 27, 2008 | Lou Hoffman

Oprah is a good storyteller who's even better at facilitating a story.

More than any single element, Oprah has turned tapping into the emotional reservoir of her viewing audience into an art form.

That's why when Oprah came forward on Friday and proclaimed Amazon's Kindle (e-reader) as life-changing people paid attention.

In fact, Oprah's revelation created more noise in the blogosphere than any activity orchestrated by Amazon's marketing department over the past three months.

Yet, this was hardly a heartfelt moment. Amazon paid for the product placement on Oprah's show. It's really no different than BMW cutting a check for one of its cars to appear in a chase scene in a 007 movie, only in this case Amazon got two for the price of one (Kindle + Bezos show appearance).

Last month I addressed whether a good story by definition needs to be authentic, making the observation that you need to be who you say you are (Stephen Hawking I'm not). Oprah certainly passes this test. That was definitely Oprah touting the Kindle.

Giving Oprah the benefit of the doubt, the story starts out authentic and heartfelt. *She received a Kindle as a gift and it changed her life. Wonderful. Everyone should be so lucky as to have their lives changed by an e-reader in these economic times.
*
But why is it that Oprah didn't go public with her revelation until Oct. 24?

In a word, money - nicely timed to build momentum into the holiday buying season.

Does the fact that Amazon put a few dollars - OK, more than few - into Oprah's wallet lessen the power of the story?

If the tears from the audience when they got word that the grab bag would be a Kindle are any indication, the answer is no.

http://www.ishmaelscorner.com/2008/10/27/oprah-heartfelt-storyteller-or-paid-shill/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is from AdAge:

*Kindle Offers Glimpse of ROI on Oprah
Nod From Talk Queen Causes a Surge in Web Traffic*

By Abbey Klaassen

Published: November 03, 2008

Amazon Kindle
NEW YORK (AdAge.com) -- Since Amazon launched the Kindle, its electronic reader, a year ago, it has created a swarm of dedicated customer advocates. But on Oct. 24 it snagged the most important evangelist in Oprah Winfrey, who said, "I'm telling you, it's absolutely my new favorite thing in the world."

Oprah's Midas touch when it comes to selling books is well-documented, so it seems reasonable that the same would be true for Kindle. While Amazon doesn't release sales numbers for the product, it has featured her praise on its home page all week. And if all the search volume, web traffic and blog buzz are anything to go by, she's going to give Jeff Bezos & Co. a bright holiday.

*6%*
The amount Amazon's visits were up Oct. 24, the day Oprah endorsed Kindle on her show, over the previous Friday, according to Hitwise. Visits on Oct. 25 were up 4% over the week-before period. While Hitwise doesn't report actual site visits, Amazon is a top-20 internet site -- so a 6% bump can translate into hundreds of thousands of visitors.

*3.1 MIL*
The number of unique visitors to Oprah.com in September, according to Compete. The Kindle endorsement also drove traffic to her site. On Oct. 24, Oprah.com reached about 0.34% of the total online audience -- more than five times her 0.06% reach the day before.

*80%*
The percentage of blog posts about Kindle since Oct. 23 that have mentioned Oprah's endorsement, according to BuzzLogic. About half mentioned the discount Amazon was offering until Nov. 1 -- the discount code being oprahwinfrey.

*479%*
The bump in search traffic for the word "kindle" the day Oprah threw her support behind the product, according to Google Insights. It went up even more on Saturday.
*
15,458%*
The bump in U.S. web traffic from Oprah.com to Amazon.com, per Hitwise, between Oct. 23 and Oct. 24.

*$35.90*
How much an Amazon affiliate can earn per Kindle sale, if it is part of the program that shares revenue when a consumer clicks through those links and buys on Amazon. That's 10% of the purchase price. Oprah could be making a pretty penny on Kindles if she was part of the affiliate program -- *but she isn't. *

http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=132194


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Who really knows any true story about anyone. Oprah is an excellent actress, sales, buisiness and now political person. Put an Oprah indorsment on her favorite thing and it will Win! In the case of Kindle, we win also because some of us got a discount, and all of us will be gaining a bigger interest in the new growing technology and hopefully Kindle will surpass other ereaders in years to come with all features and books. I personally feel Oprah knew full well that she would be getting a kickback in the sales...come on...how could she not? Oprah is Savvy. So to say she had "No STAKE" in the company wasn't totally a lie...but she did get a benefit from the indorsment and following sales that she knew darn well would be coming her way. She knows she is All Powerful and All Mighty and if Oprah has a favorite thing, then gosh darn it, she will work her emotions hard to make EVERYONE want to have Her Favorite Thing too!


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't normally watch Oprah because I'm at work. I do tape/DVR her "Favorite Things" show because 1) it comes on just before the Christmas shopping season and 2) she usually suggests great items as potential gifts. I'm thrilled because she's already done a lot of my legwork for me. 
When I heard that the Kindle was going to be on her show, I DVR'd it. I already had a Kindle but I wanted to see what she had to say. I found her enthusiasm to be genuine and I think the Kindle was a good fit for her show. If she gets paid, through the coupon code, or click-throughs from her web site, who cares? It is what she does. I know that several posters on this board and the Amazon board wish they could get compensated for their sales efforts. Oprah brings a lot more to the table - with her influence, we will ultimately benefit... more "kindlers", more books for the Kindle, etc.
Just my opinion....
Amy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

snapcat said:


> Haha. Betamax, Laserdisk. I met some high school kids recently that didn't even know what a VHS was. I was shocked. ]
> 
> I had to use wikiped to find out with Laserdisk or Betamax was, and I'm 32


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Like many others have stated, I'm simply glad that her show opened up the Kindle world to so many. I never watch her show and have had my Kindle since August but any increase in Kindle sales will benefit all of us in having a,hopefully, bigger selection of books available.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I think people should buy their Kindle's through this KindleBoards and the board can make the 10%...the people here and on amazon are the ones who answered everyones questions, have the helps and tips, and are doing the leg finger work.

I didn't mean to sound so nasty now that I looked back on what I wrote, I am thankful Oprah had the Kindle on to share so we can know that it was available...I for one didn't know amazon made one, I had been looking at the sony. I was just mad about the other two posts that made her seem like she was conning us and I took it hard. I just wish people in power positions would be honest and I took Oprah as honest and the two news stories made her out to be a con. I am sure there is truth in the middle. But, it dosn't matter, as long as Kindle is out there and getting exposure, and it will have the potential to become the greatest ereader.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife and I are sharing a Kindle now. If (and when) we get another one (which may be soon as I am leaving on a deployment soon), I will get it through this website. The mods are friendly as is the conversation and no one makes me feel like a moron. Now that's a group I can stand behind!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck to you, and thank you for your service! :thumbs up:


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

thomashton said:


> My wife and I are sharing a Kindle now. If (and when) we get another one (which may be soon as I am leaving on a deployment soon), I will get it through this website. The mods are friendly as is the conversation and no one makes me feel like a moron. Now that's a group I can stand behind!


Thomashton, thank you so much for your service for our Country! We all started out not knowing a thing about Kindle (and I don't know anything about anything...LOL)...my Kindle's arriving tomorrow and I am learning all I can this past week just by reading these posts, hints and tips. This site is so much nicer than amazon's...and i can't tell you how many chuckles I get out of the messages. Thank you again for your Patriotism and Loyalty for our Saftey. I will start a prayer list of all our service members on here so I can keep all of you in my prayers...okay, will start a new topic on that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I'll even take my 10% in TRADE for books. So all that gushing and she was getting paid. HEY, Oprah...get your Kindle; and use the *lookup* feature to look up the word: _PHONY_. You are a paid INOFOMERCIAL actress; not a sincere lover of the Kindle...If you really loved it, you would have done it for free like we all do.
> 
> I guess I was right when I said we cleaned up her mess...look at all the Q & A stuff we answered after HER show.


The blogger was speculating - he has no idea whether she got the spiff or not. When they use the words "stands to rake in", it means "could" - not will. Maybe legally Amazon can't let anyone turn down a spiff so she used the spiff to offset the costs of the giveaway Kindles & books that were downloaded on them - or put it towards her Angel Network or her school. Or, maybe she said "No thanks - it ain't like I need the money." Heck if I know...

Regardless, I think her Kindle love is sincere - she just isn't that good of an actress.


----------

